
Instead of elections, let’s use lotteries - saurabh
http://aeon.co/magazine/living-together/forget-elections-lets-pick-reps-by-lottery/
======
DomreiRoam
If you understand French, Etienne Chouard's web site contains lots of
argumentation for lotteries instead of elections.
[http://etienne.chouard.free.fr/Europe/tirage_au_sort.php](http://etienne.chouard.free.fr/Europe/tirage_au_sort.php)

